# Transparent Leuc Tadpole



## The_Greg (Sep 10, 2007)

My second leuc clutch has one tadpole that turned out.. Transparent, of sorts. The top/front of the tad is normal, but when I look underneath it i see what I assume to be intestines and i can actually see either the heart beating or the gills with blood flowing through them, one of the two. 

This is the best picture I can get. 









Does anyone have an explanation for this?


----------



## The_Greg (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone? I think its either going to die, or its albino...????


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

It looks like a normal tadpole to me. My guess is that it will start to darken as it ages.


----------



## The_Greg (Sep 10, 2007)

It is most assuredly not normal, at least not compared the other 20 tads i've gotten


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I have seen a few species of non dart frog tads that seemed 
to be way more transparent then the rest. In all cases they morphed
out into normal looking froglets. 

Fire bellys toads
Theloderma asperum- i have three right now
lepard frogs

Now I know these are not pdf, but a commen thing with some frogs


----------



## The_Greg (Sep 10, 2007)

I suppose it should be mentioned that the main transparent part looks to be 'extra' on top of what a usual tadpole looks like. He is much bigger than his sibling (i sold off the others from that clutch so I dont have that much baseline.)

Thanks to everyone contributing. I do understand that this could just be strange, and it could turn out completely normal.


----------



## Tim Pechous (Sep 13, 2008)

The_Greg said:


> I suppose it should be mentioned that the main transparent part looks to be 'extra' on top of what a usual tadpole looks like. He is much bigger than his sibling (i sold off the others from that clutch so I dont have that much baseline.)
> 
> Thanks to everyone contributing. I do understand that this could just be strange, and it could turn out completely normal.


Sounds like a bubble... Bloat?


----------



## The_Greg (Sep 10, 2007)

Maybe. He does not float, and he's only been in the water for about two weeks without a water change.... I cant imagine it would be anything like an air bubble, especially if refrenceing my other older tads is a valid comparison.

it could easily be some water or waste retention.. swelled very large.


----------

